# Charges dropped against trucker in driving while armed.



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Found this and thought it was interesting.

https://cdllife.com/2017/charges-dropped-against-trucker-in-driving-while-armed-case/


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This was my key take away from that article:



> In November of 2016, Smith appeared in court, backed by the gun rights advocacy group Wisconsin Carry Inc. Two arguments were made in Smith's defense.
> 
> The first argument cited Wisconsin state law, which allows a person to carry a firearm at home or at work without a permit for the purposes of personal protection. Smith argued that he was both at home and at work when the gun was spotted and seized in the cab of his truck at the weigh station.
> 
> The second argument brought forth a little known state statute that seemed to undermine Wisconsin conceal and carry laws. The statute reads, " &#8230; no person may place, possess, or transport a firearm, bow, or crossbow in or on a vehicle, unless one of the following applies: 1. The firearm is unloaded or is a handgun."


While clearly the right legal decision on the part of the prosecutor, sans the backing of a very 2A knowledge legal group my guess is the outcome would have been different. Ditto that if he had not been a resident of Wisconsin.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

thats the way stand and fight the evil gun grabers


----------

